# Show Name Help!!



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

First one. I really like the first name!


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! I was leaning towards that one too


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

i like the first one alot


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Stetson and hats... My Stetson Hat? lol random. otherwise i like the first name you mentioned


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone remember the days when registered names WERE horses show names? xDD

I ovte for the third name myself.


----------



## CountingStrides (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

@SorrelHorse I was going to keep his registered name as his show name, but it's a little long..


----------

